# sanding sponges vs sanding screen



## Johne

Just curiouse what others think about using sanding sponges to sand drywall as opposed to sanding screen attached to a handle. advantages and disadvantages?


----------



## Bevelation

Sanding sponges are usually used for detail sanding and light checking after the bulk of sanding is done, either with pole sanders or orbitals. 

Screens aren't used often because they leave the screen imprint on the board so easily. Instead, most prefer paper or cloth backed sandpaper.


----------



## carpentaper

the screens suck. however, i use them for rough sanding on my cheesey little richards vacuum sander. i only use that for sanding in a finished place when doing patches. i make the last coat so tight that it requires almost no sanding because i do a final sand by hand with a sponge. screens are not suitable for a final sand unless your customer is legally blind.


----------



## Stinger

I personally haven't used a piece or paper of screen in about 15 years. Sponges all the way! In fact, when I made the transition to sponges I was tired of the scratches and damage caused to the apex of angles caused by the paper on a pole. I started taking sponges and using 3m spray adhesive to stick them to the pad on a pole sander. The advantages I noticed was that because the sponge stuck out all the way around it never damaged anything when you bumped it into something. Also, I could run them across about 20,000 feet of board before they lost their aggressiveness. I would then drop them back in the line up and use them for final sanding skim coat. Those pads would usually see about 50,000 feet of board before they hit the garbage can. I was going to patent the idea after using it for 6-7 years and now somebody else patented it where the sponges just stuff into a head designed to hold pads on a pole. Still use them exclusively. Seems to be a reason why almost every respectable power sander on the market uses this type material and not screen or paper. As far as your need to sand heavy or light, just by your sponge grit accordingly. They do anything paper does and more, except for scratch the heck out of your work and require constant changing.


----------



## alltex

I agree sponges work best. I got a black widow sponge sander sent to me free.that was about 3 months ago.I stll dont need a new pad and it came with 3! And by the way that was my idea to glue a sponge on a pole sander ,I just never tryed it.


----------



## Johne

*black widow sponge*

What is a black widow sponge? I did actually patent a sanding sponge for dustless sanding


alltex said:


> I agree sponges work best. I got a black widow sponge sander sent to me free.that was about 3 months ago.I stll dont need a new pad and it came with 3! And by the way that was my idea to glue a sponge on a pole sander ,I just never tryed it.


----------



## Muddauber

Johne said:


> I did actually patent a sanding sponge for dustless sanding



Please, more info. on the sponge.


----------



## alltex

Black widow is a sander head with attachable sandpaper sponges


----------



## Johne

*sanding sponge*

It connects to your vac, web site is vacuu-sponge.com. I painted for 15 years and some drywall repair, came up with this a few years ago.


Muddauber said:


> Please, more info. on the sponge.


----------



## joepro0000

Black Widow is great! Along with the 360. I have used the flex-edge sander, but noted it leaves marks on inside corners. Blackwidow and 360 is like a sponge on a handle, the way it leaves the walls so smooth.


----------



## hab

*dustless refinishing*

Hi, this is really informational thread for me. We'll throw this a reference in our dustless refinishing section.

--------------------
dustless refinishing


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

been sanding with a likeness of a sander like that for years


----------



## JustMe

Johne said:


> I did actually patent a sanding sponge for dustless sanding





Muddauber said:


> Please, more info. on the sponge.


Google search of 'dustless sanding sponge' turns up:

http://www.sandlutions.com/


----------



## Mudshark

Johne said:


> Just curiouse what others think about using sanding sponges to sand drywall as opposed to sanding screen attached to a handle. advantages and disadvantages?


Use all of them .....

I use sanding screen on pole for a "rough sand" or "quick sand" after first coat. Paper on pole for majority of the job and sponges for 3 ways and closets. Works for me.

The advantage of the screen is it takes it off fast, which is good for the bigger bumps like where your box strokes meet. I also find that if you do happen to plug it with mud that wasn't hardened yet, the screen can still be cleaned and used later. Regular paper on a pole is probably quicker than sponges for the large areas and does a good job. The sponges are great for the corners, closets, skylights and other details.


----------



## VANMAN

joepro0000 said:


> Black Widow is great! Along with the 360. I have used the flex-edge sander, but noted it leaves marks on inside corners. Blackwidow and 360 is like a sponge on a handle, the way it leaves the walls so smooth.


 Sorry for askin this but why do u sand into the inside of the corner with a pole sander? Do u not just sand the outside edge and go round later with i sponge or sandpaper in ur hand and sort stuff u c? I learned a long time ago no sander in the corners:thumbsup:
Its maybe just me:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Google search of 'dustless sanding sponge' turns up:
> 
> http://www.sandlutions.com/


 Hope that's not easy sand he is doing


----------



## Final touch drywall

VANMAN said:


> Sorry for askin this but why do u sand into the inside of the corner with a pole sander? Do u not just sand the outside edge and go round later with i sponge or sandpaper in ur hand and sort stuff u c? I learned a long time ago no sander in the corners:thumbsup:
> Its maybe just me:whistling2:


Search flex edge from full circle international>>>best of both worlds.You'll never use a hand sponge again.


----------



## Trim-Tex

http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html

We believe our Black Widow is the best sander on the planet 
And the lightest


----------



## Bevelation

Trim-Tex said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html
> 
> We believe our Black Widow is the best sander on the planet
> And the lightest


 And it would be great to use if it wasn't discontinued in Western Canada.


----------



## CatD7

carpentaper said:


> the screens suck. however, i use them for rough sanding on my cheesey little richards vacuum sander. i only use that for sanding in a finished place when doing patches. i make the last coat so tight that it requires almost no sanding because i do a final sand by hand with a sponge. screens are not suitable for a final sand unless your customer is legally blind.


 
I have begun to use a Marshaltown 16" SS trowel for my final coat and have develpoed to where I have very mininmal sanding. I have experimented with so many techniques to get where I am.


----------



## sdrdrywall

Trim-Tex said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html
> 
> We believe our Black Widow is the best sander on the planet
> And the lightest


Why don't you send a few of those out for guys to try I've never seen one around here :whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox

Trim-Tex said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html
> 
> We believe our Black Widow is the best sander on the planet
> And the lightest


 In my experience my best sanders have always been real heavy. Fat guys can work a pole sander like no ones business.:thumbup:


----------



## CatD7

cdwoodcox said:


> In my experience my best sanders have always been real heavy. Fat guys can work a pole sander like no ones business.:thumbup:


 
That is because they are so firmly atttached to the ground.


----------



## sdrdrywall

cdwoodcox said:


> In my experience my best sanders have always been real heavy. Fat guys can work a pole sander like no ones business.:thumbup:


At 285 I must,be a sanding machine .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Looks like Myron Ferguson recommends magic bead, on the trim tex site:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:







Why won't Myron join our site


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like Myron Ferguson recommends magic bead, on the trim tex site:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIPkfiiLptA
> 
> 
> Why won't Myron join our site


cause he knows he will put us all to sleep...I have enough diys to deal with ...


----------



## cdwoodcox

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like Myron Ferguson recommends magic bead, on the trim tex site:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIPkfiiLptA
> 
> 
> Why won't Myron join our site


 Hey trim-tex I love your magic corner but if I seen one of my guys installing it on an unprefilled angle I would fire them. The problem with not prefilling your angle is their is nothing holding the center of the magic corner from flexing back so you will get a crack along the mud leg of the magic corner.:furious:

I think you guys need a young good looking guy that knows what he is doing to represent your product. So go ahead and make me an offer I might relocate.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Actually we would just fly you in when needed and pick you up at Ohare with the 33.3' Limo.

When are you coming to Chi-Town to get Drywall Art certified and audition!

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like Myron Ferguson recommends magic bead, on the trim tex site:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIPkfiiLptA
> 
> 
> Why won't Myron join our site


Cause he tried running his own site and it flopped.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Trim-Tex said:


> Actually we would just fly you in when needed and pick you up at Ohare with the 33.3' Limo.
> 
> When are you coming to Chi-Town to get Drywall Art certified and audition!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


 I'm planning on coming up sometime this winter or early spring when things slow down a bit. We are on a big commercial job now then 2 houses then a big church remodel. After all that I figured it would be nice to get away for a couple days. I might even reward my guys with a trip also.:thumbsup:
I will definitely let you know in advance when I'm coming.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> Why don't you send a few of those out for guys to try I've never seen one around here :whistling2:


How low can you get sdrdrywall, begging for free stuff:whistling2:

Hey tape tech, notice my new logo in my signature, is that worth a free T shirt


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> How low can you get sdrdrywall, begging for free stuff:whistling2:
> 
> Hey tape tech, notice my new logo in my signature, is that worth a free T shirt


If you are going to whore yourself out to TapeTech with that baby**** brown logo then I want a Columbia shirt.


----------

